# Lion Cub



## Mike Conlin (Oct 23, 2011)

This is the groundwork for my next oil painting.Now the detailing must begin.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Beautiful start, the eyes are already amazing!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

It is going to be wonderful! It already is actually.


----------

